# Lever on the side of my Majestic NVCVR36EN



## bobed2121 (Jan 25, 2017)

I finally got around to cleaning out the insides of my gas fireplace and noticed on the end of my fireplace where my side and corner brick sets there is a small 1/4" round protruding lever through a "J" slot in the frame. My best guess is that it opens or closes a damper however I looked up inside the vent while pulling the lever and see nothing going on. I can feel resistance with the lever and hear it doing something behind the firebrick but I have no idea what it may be doing.

Any thoughts?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 25, 2017)

Outside air control, according to your manual.


----------



## bobed2121 (Jan 25, 2017)

Interesting. I looked at the manual but don't see that mechanism or it's function. Where did you find that at? I see it as an option. From the manual description:

The Model AK-MST Outside Air Kit is designed to bring
additional combustion air directly from the outside to the
fireplace. Refer to installation instructions provided with
the Outside Air Kit.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 25, 2017)

There is a plate on the outside of the box where the lever is located. Look at the drawings in your manual.
While the lever isn't specifically shown, you said it doesn't actuate a damper in the vent, that leaves the outside air.


----------



## bobed2121 (Jan 25, 2017)

Ah now I see the description. "Outside Air Cover Plate" behind the fire brick. I'm going to assume before I do an inspection that there is some sort of vent tube running up alongside the exhaust vent and to the outside for cold air intake. I have been all over the roof in this area and both side and back of my home and never noticed any vent system. I'll have to get up in the attic and see if I can trace anything


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 25, 2017)

You'd be better off looking lower. Most outside air is run as short as possible directly to the outside wall.
Is there a cover - similar to a dryer vent - located on the outside of your home near the fireplace location?


----------



## bobed2121 (Jan 25, 2017)

The location of this FP is in our master bedroom. It's an end piece with glass on three sides and the firebrick end is connected/framed into a short (open all along the top) sheet rocked wall that serves as a divider between the MB sink and bedroom.

So basically the only way a vent can run is straight up the same framed exhaust vent housing. Make sense? There is a box ( sheet rocked) that connects the FP to the ceiling and into the attic. It's completely opened on all four sides of the room, almost like it's sitting in the middle of the room. No other place for any intake to run into the FP unless it through the concrete slab floor.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 25, 2017)

If there IS a fresh air kit on there, I guess the tube's gotta be in your attic.


----------

